# Weaving- I got a loom



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I bought a 15in cricket loom and got it put together. Oh, how I hate trying to read directions to assemble things. My son in law came to my rescue before I broke his electric screwdriver and assembled it. Lol. So now, I just need to figure out how to warp it. I don't think the YouTube vids I have watched are all that helpful...they do everything so fast. I bought the craftsy weaving class and will watch it tonight. Hopefully, someday I will post a pic of something I made.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Did you get the class by Angela Wong? I found it very helpful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes...Angela Tong. Haven't watched it yet but nice to know it is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

I purchased the 15” Cricket loom after a weaving workshop a week ago. My first time weaving. Glad to hear about the Craftsy class


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I learned from her Craftsy class, also. It's a great class. I would suggest watching through, then going back step by step as you weave and you will be very happy with your results! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW, Mikey from the Crochet Crowd used to have a video on using the Cricket loom also on YouTube. Haven't checked for it in a long time to know if it's still there.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Butterbeans said:


> I purchased the 15" Cricket loom after a weaving workshop a week ago. My first time weaving. Glad to hear about the Craftsy class


I watched it last night and she shows how to do everything very clearly. We will both be learning. Have fun.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

janmary said:


> BTW, Mikey from the Crochet Crowd used to have a video on using the Cricket loom also on YouTube. Haven't checked for it in a long time to know if it's still there.


Thanks, I will look today.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beware!!! Weaving is addicting. Enjoy ladies.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

kaypriest said:


> Did you get the class by Angela Wong? I found it very helpful.


I agree with that. I still look at it occasionally. It is a Craftsy class & their classes are on sale frequently. Most useful class I have bought.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

you can always pause the videos and rewatch until you get something!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

janmary said:


> BTW, Mikey from the Crochet Crowd used to have a video on using the Cricket loom also on YouTube. Haven't checked for it in a long time to know if it's still there.


http://thecrochetcrowd.com/cricket-loom/

Here are a series of videos


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

you can do it... I believe they use the direct style of warping rather than using a warping board. . . but its not hard to follow and you will LOVE weaving once you get on to it. . . .enjoy your loom


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

janmary said:


> BTW, Mikey from the Crochet Crowd used to have a video on using the Cricket loom also on YouTube. Haven't checked for it in a long time to know if it's still there.


How to Weave: Loom Series: Introduction: Lesson 1




using the Cricket loom


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

I get my "new to me" loom at the end of Oct....I've watched EVERY RH weaving class craftsy has....the "start up" library one with Deborah was the most helpful for me.
Enjoy your loom.....I'm jealous you already have yours ready to go....minus the warping! 
Kelly


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have fun. See what we started I think there are a lot of monsters out there now. What other fiber things can we talk about. How about quilting/sewing? lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

KellySue said:


> I get my "new to me" loom at the end of Oct....I've watched EVERY RH weaving class craftsy has....the "start up" library one with Deborah was the most helpful for me.
> Enjoy your loom.....I'm jealous you already have yours ready to go....minus the warping!
> Kelly


You will have yours soon and be able to get right into it from watching the videos. I have watched enough that in my mind, I know the steps. Just need to actually start. Have fun! I will check the start up library. Thanks.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

With Crafty classes and YouTube videos, there is so much available to teach weaving on the RH loom. And unlike a human teacher, they are available every day, day or night and never mind repeating themselves no matter how many times we need reminders. I have my reservations about too much technology but I don't know if I would have learned how to use my loom without it.


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

..."and never mind repeating themselves".....that's funny..... I hope my hands can do what my eyes have seen!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You are going to LOVE weaving. I have the 20" Ashford Knitters Loom (no idea why they named it that!), which is a folding rigid heddle. I love that I can fold it up with the project on it and take it with me. Open it up, and start right back into weaving. 

I agree, the Angela Tong class is wonderful. I go back to it over and over. Ravelry has several forum dedicated to RH looms, some even brand specific. Same for Facebook. 

Start small and work your way up. Soon you will be adding more heddle (dent) sizes, and you will be amazed at how much of your yarn stash you can use. Yarns I hated knit up, look wonderful woven. 

Another great resource is the book Inventive Weaving on a Little Loom by Syne Mitchell. I go back to it over and over.


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so excited to get started. The book you mentioned is one I've bought and started reading.

I'm glad you said that yarn you didn't like for knitting looks great for weaving... that's VERY good to hear!!!

I think I've joined almost every FB and Ravelry site... good for inspiration!

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

How exciting! I am a long- time knitter and I have just started weaving. Took a class with beautiful Saori floor looms- which I will never be able to afford- and was looking at the cricket loom. Will be interested in what you think. I am just learning the basics and still don’t even have the terminology down yet, but made a table runner- now onto a shawl!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

suzrobbins said:


> How exciting! I am a long- time knitter and I have just started weaving. Took a class with beautiful Saori floor looms- which I will never be able to afford- and was looking at the cricket loom. Will be interested in what you think. I am just learning the basics and still don't even have the terminology down yet, but made a table runner- now onto a shawl!


Good for you....you dove right in....sounds nice. Maybe you can post a pic?


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

In progress. Will post a finished one soon. My first weaving project


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

suzrobbins said:


> In progress. Will post a finished one soon. My first weaving project


Oh, wow....just beautiful! I love the colors you are using. And, you are learning on a big loom. You are doing great!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonderful start! !


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

Where are you? Weaver's heaven?? I've not even seen that many looms let alone all in one place!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

I live in Falmouth Massachusetts. We have an art center in town and they give weaving lessons. There are at least 6 looms in the room. It IS heaven!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

suzrobbins said:


> I live in Falmouth Massachusetts. We have an art center in town and they give weaving lessons. There are at least 6 looms in the room. It IS heaven!


That is so nice....enjoy!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Are you like king your cricket loom?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

suzrobbins said:


> Are you like king your cricket loom?


I am pretty pathetic....I still have it set up and haven't started with the warp yet. I am right now spinning a bunch of rolags. I actually have started to feel a bit overwhelmed with all I have started because I also had been doing a lot of 4" squares on my pin loom for a scarf. And crocheting. I need to finish one project before moving on to another one.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

You will be fine! Take it a step at a time and let me know how you like it. I want to have a loom for home, but don't have room for a big one. Would love to know how this works out for you. At least you know what a rolag is when I don't! Lol!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It took me along time to warp mine to I looked at my loom for a 2 weeks before I set it up then another to get the courage up to warp it after I read and watched any thing I could three or four times. I still get worried about the warp. We learn by our mistakes and we are here for any questions. My first warp and my first weft were great. I have made a few things that came out great my last project is has been giving me a hard time. The weft keeps breaking and I did the tug test from the start to so I am still learning. You will do fine take a deep breath wiggle those fingers and get started.


----------

